# Northwest GTG for Angel City Audio - JANUARY 29th



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

In celebration of Hugh's new company's, Angel City Audio, new Trinity (LCR combo) I am hosting a GTG at my house in Monroe, WA - *JANUARY 29th, 2011 at 12:00 noon*. This will go till probably 4-5:00 and we will have refreshments, food, and some beer and wine. This is going to be a pretty informal event and is going to be set up with people able to come and go as they please. Hugh will be here in full effect to talk about the company and the speakers so it will be a great chance to meet and great with The Man himself  I really think we're going to have a lot of fun!

Here is a pic of some of the gear that may or may not be there  (the speakers definitely and we're working on the rest of the gear):










We are going to have two different setups going in different rooms:
*Main Living Room - 2 Channel*
Trinity L&R
Strata Mini's
_Possibly another set or two for rotation. Mike is working on bringing a set of his franken-omnis seen here:http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=87374.0_
Melody Integrateds - *MK88 and possibly the AN300B!!*
Onix XCD-50

*Theater Room*
Trinity LCR
MFW-15's X 2
Onkyo 805
Oppo 83SE for Blu-Ray and 2-channel playback via the analog outputs on the Oppo
Toshiba HD-A30 for HD-DVD
Panasonic PT-AX100U Projector (720p) and DIY 97" Screen

*EVENT SCHEDULE*
The plan is to start around noon and do 2-channel listening in both the upstairs dedicated 2-channel room as well as downstairs in the movie room. Since the setups will be so drastically different it will give people a chance to listen to what the Trinity can do in a dedicated space as well as a more conventional "family room" type of atmosphere. This will help keep the noise levels down so that critical listening can be done in both locations. 

Around 2:00 we're going to stop both setups, gather and grab food and if its nice, possibly go out side for some fresh air  This will also be the time where Hugh will get a chance to talk to us about Angel City Audio as well as the Trinity and how they are positioning themselves in the marketplace with their own line of speakers as well as the Onix and Melody offerings. I think it will help people get a true understanding of what is behind the company and where it is going. Nhan (one of the dealers) will be on hand as well to help answer questions (hope that's ok Nhan that I volunteer you!).

After lunch and talking, we'll resume 2-channel listening upstairs but will put the full force of the Trinity on display downstairs in the media room. 

Plan on finishing roughly around 4:00 but if there's a few stragglers still kicking around, we won't kick you our _right_ away 

*If anyone has suggestions of what they'd like to hear or see please let me know. Also, be sure to bring your own listening/viewing material if its something you really want to hear. I have quite a bit of music/dvd's but not nearly eclectic enough to satisfy all tastes. Plus, everyone has their favorites they like to demo with *

Since my house isn't all that big we are going to keep this as a relatively small event with 15 people max. I am going to keep this post as the master list (I will have the same post on other forums) so please PM me if you are going to come and what your email address is. I will then email everyone a week before the event with my address.

*Attendees:*
Scott (skeeter99)
Lisa (my wife)
Hugh (Hugh)
Jack Day (dad)
John (father in law)
Shawn (ShawnMC)
Randy (TechFan)
Nhan (PhenomeNhan)
Kris Deering 
Will (Sir.Byrd) - AudioKarma
Will's Father
Dave Williams (Spalls) - AudioKarma
Mike (Beatcoaster)
Jeff (jephdood) - maybe
Mike (mca) - Audiocircle - maybe
Tyler (WiFi-Spy) - AVS
Randy (rseynaev) - maybe
markmarc (Mark) - maybe
kerux (Andrew) - DIY Audio
tg3 (Thurman) - Audiociricle

Looking forward to seeing you all!

Scott


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Awe rats Scott, I'm going to be in Australia during your gtg or I'd love to be there. Best of luck to you guys, looking forward to hearing the reviews and comments.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

dguarnaccia said:


> Awe rats Scott, I'm going to be in Australia during your gtg or I'd love to be there. Best of luck to you guys, looking forward to hearing the reviews and comments.


I was just upstairs thinking about your GTG and whether or not you'd be able to come. Too bad! Although I'm sure being in Australia will be much more fun than hanging out in Monroe


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I got to get to Australia one of these days. 

Who knows, we just might have a gtg there in the future.


skeeter99 said:


> I was just upstairs thinking about your GTG and whether or not you'd be able to come. Too bad! Although I'm sure being in Australia will be much more fun than hanging out in Monroe


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Hugh said:


> I got to get to Australia one of these days.
> 
> Who knows, we just might have a gtg there in the future.


I am game..... Australia is a fun place, but havent been since 91

dguarnaccia where are you headed?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated attendees list


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool.

I see Kris may be coming.

I'd love to hear his take on Trinity vs Ref3 since he's the original reviewer of those. 


skeeter99 said:


> Updated attendees list


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Exactly, that was one of the reasons I specifically asked him. His knowledge base is HUGE and will be able to give some really good feedback on them :jiggy:



Hugh said:


> Cool.
> 
> I see Kris may be coming.
> 
> I'd love to hear his take on Trinity vs Ref3 since he's the original reviewer of those.


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Sandbagger said:


> I am game..... Australia is a fun place, but havent been since 91
> 
> dguarnaccia where are you headed?


First Brisbane, then up to the Hamilton Islands (great barrier reef) to do some snorkelling, then down to Sydney for a tradeshow, then stopping in Hawaii for vacation with the family over thanksgiving week. Should be a long but fun trip..will be on the road for 3 weeks straight.


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Cool.
> 
> I see Kris may be coming.
> 
> I'd love to hear his take on Trinity vs Ref3 since he's the original reviewer of those.


Too far to send mine ......


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I already compared to my stock Ref3 here a few months ago and I still like what the Trinity can do with 1 exception that Ref3 does go a tad lower.

This is naturally due to the Ref3's bigger cabinet. 

I do have the Ninja Master crossover but haven't got time to do it.

On the other hand, I can say with no uncertainty that I much prefer the Trinity over the Ninja all-out mod for BigFoot.


TooManyToys said:


> Too far to send mine ......


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

To also add to this chain of thought, during RMAF (while I was away shaking people's hands), according to Tim Evans, the designer of Vienna Acoustics did spend more than a few minutes listening to the Trinity.:clapper:

I'll leave it to Tim to expand on this.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I have to admit the names and faces have blended together a bit at this point with a few exceptions. That might have been me and it might not have been. :no clue: There were a lot of industry folks in our room digging the sound though. In particular I remember Lonnie from Emotiva went back and got the rest of the guys from their room to hear ours. There was somebody from Aperion whose name I can't remember now. Fritz Henderson stopped in, I saw Danny Richie at least once, and Gary Dodd stopped in several times to hear how much the amp had changed each time as it burned in. Of course Bill Baker spent a good deal of time with us, but that as as much social as anything.


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Hugh,

I don't doubt that you have a great product in Trinity and really hope the sale of it does well. I think both your implementation, and Sean's DR XO design bring new and improved characterizations to what I thought was a very good speaker.

I hope people don't think my comment of sending out the standard Ref 3's was as a challenge to Trinitys. My thought was audio memory is so unreliable that if Kris were to make comparisons, it would be more meaningful as a direct comparison. Hopefully as these speakers are marketed there will be a pair out on the East Coast at some point as I would like to hear what you have done.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure there will be several more gtg's over the next few months, providing people are willing to host them. The Trinity's will definitely make it out to the east coast at some point. Hopefully near enough that you can check them out! "thumbsup:


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, I wish my work schedule would have died down by now, but it looks like I'll be busy til the end of the year. I was hoping that I would be not working for the last 2 months, as I had plans for living off only a little bit of my earned wages, and smooch off of people's free foods at GTGs and holiday events  Unfortunately, I may not be able to do that  Wish I could be there in Monroe.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Man, I wish my work schedule would have died down by now, but it looks like I'll be busy til the end of the year. I was hoping that I would be not working for the last 2 months, as I had plans for living off only a little bit of my earned wages, and smooch off of people's free foods at GTGs and holiday events  Unfortunately, I may not be able to do that  Wish I could be there in Monroe.


Oh that would have been awesome! I think we're going to have some good food and beverages. 

We're also talking about having a couple other speakers up in the 2-channel room for comparison. I've got a set of PR X-LS' with the Encore upgrade but nothing else in bookshelf form. If someone else is coming or thinking of coming and wants to compare their speakers with the Trinity in 2-Channel PM me and we'll discuss "thumbsup:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Jack,

Good morning.

We're good. Please don't worry about anything and feel free to add your comment/suggestion anytime you feel like it.
After all, as far as I'm concerned, it is a working progress and I always welcome any and all opinions. 

And I also happened to agree with you on the unreliability of audio memory.
That's why I am careful about what I said regarding comparison, most of the times.

There should be some Trinity close to your area pretty soon.

Thanks Jack,


TooManyToys said:


> Hugh,
> 
> I don't doubt that you have a great product in Trinity and really hope the sale of it does well. I think both your implementation, and Sean's DR XO design bring new and improved characterizations to what I thought was a very good speaker.
> 
> I hope people don't think my comment of sending out the standard Ref 3's was as a challenge to Trinitys. My thought was audio memory is so unreliable that if Kris were to make comparisons, it would be more meaningful as a direct comparison. Hopefully as these speakers are marketed there will be a pair out on the East Coast at some point as I would like to hear what you have done.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Just dropped a note to let Scott know that I am going to try to make it, but it is pretty much a long shot. I'm a _very_ tentative maybe. ****...sure would like to hang out with you guys for the day....

Randy

P.S. Congrats on the new speaker line, Hugh! I heard them over at Nhan's awhile back...sweet! RH


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Randy.

DO try your best to come.

I promise I won't ask YOU to buy anything Sir.  


TechFan said:


> Just dropped a note to let Scott know that I am going to try to make it, but it is pretty much a long shot. I'm a _very_ tentative maybe. ****...sure would like to hang out with you guys for the day....
> 
> Randy
> 
> P.S. Congrats on the new speaker line, Hugh! I heard them over at Nhan's awhile back...sweet! RH


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Randy,

Got your note. You know we'd love to have you here and we know you want just _one_ more notch on your belt of GTG's you've been to  Maybe we'll see if we can do something with the out-of-towners on Saturday night ...

Scott


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

A little Friday bump. I'm really hoping we get at least 10 people for this event, its going to be a blast!!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated attendees list


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

We are going to be delaying this event due to extenuating circumstances. We will advise on the new date shortly.

Thank you.

Scott


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Date has been moved to the 22nd of January 2011 at noon. Hopefully that will give people time to plan their travel


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Date has been moved to the 22nd of January 2011 at noon. Hopefully that will give people time to plan their travel


Hmmm...I just might be able to make this. Put me as tentative for now please.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

dguarnaccia said:


> Hmmm...I just might be able to make this. Put me as tentative for now please.


I'm a dork and forgot the 22nd is my daughter's 10th bday so its going to be the 29th now, still keep you as a tentative?


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I need to check on that weekend, company does a corporate retreat in cancun every year at the end of January, and I'd hate to miss that  Also, is that the superbowl weekend?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

dguarnaccia said:


> I need to check on that weekend, company does a corporate retreat in cancun every year at the end of January, and I'd hate to miss that  Also, is that the superbowl weekend?


Superbowl is February 6th (just looked) :raspberry:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Scott for doing this.

I'm on my way to OC to check on my Mom but needed to say thanks to you & Mrs. AH.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Thanks Scott for doing this.
> 
> I'm on my way to OC to check on my Mom but needed to say thanks to you & Mrs. AH.


No problem at all Hugh, glad we can help out "thumbsup:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated attendees list. My first listening session when I started on the AV123 forum years ago was with Shawn. Glad you can make it my friend! And looks like Randy is a maybe also. Randy has been at every GTG I've been at save 2  Really hope you can make it!


----------



## nobbie (Apr 15, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Updated attendees list. My first listening session when I started on the AV123 forum years ago was with Shawn. Glad you can make it my friend! And looks like Randy is a maybe also. Randy has been at every GTG I've been at save 2  Really hope you can make it!


I'll come if Hugh gives me a ride! :rock:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

nobbie said:


> I'll come if Hugh gives me a ride! :rock:


Hugh, oh Hugh, we have a Nobbie in need of some help :crazy:

That'd be AWESOME if you could make it BB! Hit up Randy for a buddy pass


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I would if I could.

I can only afford a train ticket for myself.  

I was hoping to hitch a ride in your Genesis. 


nobbie said:


> I'll come if Hugh gives me a ride! :rock:


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> Updated attendees list. My first listening session when I started on the AV123 forum years ago was with Shawn. Glad you can make it my friend! And looks like Randy is a maybe also. Randy has been at every GTG I've been at save 2  Really hope you can make it!


The bar was set pretty high at the last NW GTG that Shawn hosted. If anyone from Portland goes up maybe we can carpool.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> The bar was set pretty high at the last NW GTG that Shawn hosted. If anyone from Portland goes up maybe we can carpool.


Yeah no kidding. Shawn did a GREAT job! This will definitely be much smaller. For one thing, I don't have an 8 seat theater and my house is 1/3 the size of his  LOL! 

It will be a lot of fun and Hugh and I have been going over more stuff and I've been kicking around some ideas too to make it cooler. I'm thinking of hitting up a couple vendors to see if they'll loan/donate a number of things for the event. We need to get more firm people if any vendors will start kicking stuff in but its worth a try! I'd really like 15 people there, I think that's a good number. Not too big but not too small ...


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

In negotiations now for a surprise vendor for the event! Here's to hoping we can make it work!! It would be a huge addition and I think a company that most everyone knows but very few have actually experienced. I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> In negotiations now for a surprise vendor for the event! Here's to hoping we can make it work!! It would be a huge addition and I think a company that most everyone knows but very few have actually experienced. I'll keep everyone posted


Tease!!!! 

Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TechFan said:


> Tease!!!!
> 
> Randy


Yup :neener 1:

You'll just have to wait and see what I work out. You need to get out here for it though! I'll put you up in my attic if you really need a place to stay  LOL!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> In negotiations now for a surprise vendor for the event! Here's to hoping we can make it work!! It would be a huge addition and I think a company that most everyone knows but very few have actually experienced. I'll keep everyone posted


I'll take a guess...

ONIX?
oke:

Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike_TX said:


> I'll take a guess...
> 
> ONIX?
> oke:
> ...


Nope. I won't speak :whoopie:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I'd assume it's somebody based near where you live, which leads me to a few possibilities. I won't press though. Hope the event is a smash!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

woofersus said:


> I'd assume it's somebody based near where you live, which leads me to a few possibilities. I won't press though. Hope the event is a smash!


Wrong ... but still a good guess. I'd still say you're wrong even if you were right just to throw you off though so take what you will


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone know a MOD at AVS? I tried to change the date on my thread but I can't and need a MOD to.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> Anyone know a MOD at AVS? I tried to change the date on my thread but I can't and need a MOD to.


I don't know any MODS anywhere. eeping:

AVS mods are listed at the bottom of the sub forums. They are usually very good about responding to PM's.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tesseract said:


> I don't know any MODS anywhere. eeping:
> 
> AVS mods are listed at the bottom of the sub forums. They are usually very good about responding to PM's.


I don't see any when I log in. It also doesn't let me click on the "Currently Active Users" tab at the bottom of the main forum. I wonder if there's a problem with my account :no clue:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> I don't see any when I log in. It also doesn't let me click on the "Currently Active Users" tab at the bottom of the main forum. I wonder if there's a problem with my account :no clue:


Hope this helps. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showgroups.php


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tesseract said:


> Hope this helps. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showgroups.php


Sweet thanks! I don't know why I couldn't see that before so I appreciate the link :clapper:


----------



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

Congrats Sir Hugh and / or Angel City Audio. 
I wish the GTG is in CA.
Hello to all old Audio Friends.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Tigerkn said:


> Congrats Sir Hugh and / or Angel City Audio.
> I wish the GTG is in CA.
> Hello to all old Audio Friends.


Hey good to see you pop your head in Kev! You should make a trip up for the show  I think we could make special accommodations for all of your Californian's that are gonna be coming up :rock:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Kev.

I might surprise you. 


Tigerkn said:


> Congrats Sir Hugh and / or Angel City Audio.
> I wish the GTG is in CA.
> Hello to all old Audio Friends.


----------



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Thanks Kev.
> 
> I might surprise you.


I love surprise. Bring it on Sir Hugh. 
Hope that Nhan, Michael and Sir Art can join everyone at the GTG as well.


----------



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Hey good to see you pop your head in Kev! You should make a trip up for the show  I think we could make special accommodations for all of your Californian's that are gonna be coming up :rock:


I wish I can join but I am too deep into Photography now a day so there are always commitment to shoot for different events beside the full time job + the Daddy + Husband job.
Enjoy Bud!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Little bump for those that don't frequent the forum all the time


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey, Scott. Please put me down for a maybe. If I'm employed, I may not be able to make it. If not, I'm definitely in . I know, it is strange


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Hey, Scott. Please put me down for a maybe. If I'm employed, I may not be able to make it. If not, I'm definitely in . I know, it is strange


Dude that'd be awesome!! I'll put you down. PM me your email addy and I'll get it added to my list.

Scott


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I will have to see what my plans are . It would be fun to get under peoples nerves . see you soon.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Drunkonjack said:


> I will have to see what my plans are . It would be fun to get under peoples nerves . see you soon.


Wow sounds like we may have a lot of out of towners! PM me your email address and I'll get you added to the list :shiftyeyes:

It'd be good to have you get on people's nerves too, plus we've never met


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated the first post and put a pic of some of the gear. I think we may have the Melody Integrated be the new *MK88* Integrated


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wanted to link to a post in another thread on some of the comparisons we'll be able to do:

*POST #86*


Hugh said:


> You rang?
> 
> I had heard both and in my opinion, I will not go back to the Mini stock version.
> 
> We got to try our Trinity Center with your Mini next month Scott.


*POST #87*


skeeter99 said:


> Oh definitely! We'll be able to do that pretty easily. I'm gonna have it set up so we can demo between my stock Mini's and the Trinity L/R off your Melody MK88  We'll also be able to try the Trinity Center against my X-Voce too. It'll be fun :rock:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated attendees list


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Just booked my flight today (errr...yesterday)


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

So did I


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Just booked my flight today (errr...yesterday)


Sweet!



Hugh said:


> So did I


Double Sweet! 

I got more confirmed attendees. Hugh, I think we need to have a call in the next week or so to firm up the plan for the event as well as the equipment list as far as what I'll be providing and what you will. 

Scott


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated the first post with more equipment (thanks Hugh) as well as a rough event schedule. People can feel free to come and go as they please but hopefully everyone can be here at least around 2:00 when we break for food/beer/wine and to hear Hugh and Nhan talk


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Good talking talking to you again Mr. AH.

I really appreciate your help here.

Hopefully the weather will cooperate or I'll be shaking like a leaf in the cold wind.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Good talking talking to you again Mr. AH.
> 
> I really appreciate your help here.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will cooperate or I'll be shaking like a leaf in the cold wind.


No problem Mr. Hugh, just glad I can help out  I hope the weather cooperates too or its gonna be a toasty day in my house with all those beautiful tubes all aglow :woo:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Scott, did you mean the I300b (Astro Black 8 now) or the AN300b? The AN300b is a new model and almost the same as the AN211 from RMAF but with 300b tubes.

Wish I could be there. I just love gtg's!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

woofersus said:


> Scott, did you mean the I300b (Astro Black 8 now) or the AN300b? The AN300b is a new model and almost the same as the AN211 from RMAF but with 300b tubes.
> 
> Wish I could be there. I just love gtg's!


I don't know! Maybe I heard Hugh wrong. 

Hugh, please confirm which one?? I think you may be right it being the AN300b ...


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure either would be good, but the "AN" series is the new high end stuff, so it's a real treat. I heard the AN211 at RMAF for the first time and it was SUPER NICE! I'll be hearing the AN300b in a couple of weeks...


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

It's AN300B.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> It's AN300B.


Thanks for clearing it up Hugh


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Things are looking pretty good, so far...flights look doable and I *think* work might cooperate, too. If I do make it, a buddy of mine might come with...will know more later....

Sure hope I can make it!!!

Randy


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

We, at least I, expect to see you there Sir. 

Too bad, I just can't throw a pair of LS9 on my back and walk there. 


TechFan said:


> Things are looking pretty good, so far...flights look doable and I *think* work might cooperate, too. If I do make it, a buddy of mine might come with...will know more later....
> 
> Sure hope I can make it!!!
> 
> Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TechFan said:


> Things are looking pretty good, so far...flights look doable and I *think* work might cooperate, too. If I do make it, a buddy of mine might come with...will know more later....
> 
> Sure hope I can make it!!!
> 
> Randy


Sweet!! Randy, gotta keep adding to your GTG attendee list "thumbsup: We'd love to at least have you here, but your buddy is obviously welcome too :applause:



Hugh said:


> We, at least I, expect to see you there Sir.
> 
> Too bad, I just can't throw a pair of LS9 on my back and walk there.


Oh come on Hugh, you know you can do it


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Too bad, I just can't throw a pair of LS9 on my back and walk there.


You could try.... 

Randy


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Awe man if you weren't on the complete other side of the nation...!  Sounds like it's going to be quite the fun event. be sure to take lots of pics for those of us who are transportationally challenged!

..dane


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

dane said:


> Awe man if you weren't on the complete other side of the nation...!  Sounds like it's going to be quite the fun event. be sure to take lots of pics for those of us who are transportationally challenged!
> 
> ..dane


Dane,

Yeah wish you could be here! I'll take lots of pics and if I can figure out how to do it, I may make the event web-attendable via a cam I have 

Scott


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated attendees list. Just a tad over 3 weeks now!!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated attendees list again  More peeps joining in on the fun! I'll be sending out the first email this weekend to all that I have addresses for so make sure I've got your email addy!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Email just sent to everyone who has given me their email address. There are some of you that have said you want to come but didn't give me your address. Please PM me your email addy and I'll send the detailed email to you.

Looking forward to seeing you all in a few weeks!

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

for some odd reasonI thought this was in Mich. .......Close enough to travel to. The West coast is out of the question. Sorry for the confussion. As busy as we are with the Twins Mich. Would be out of the question as well.

Hopfully another time...........like when I retire ! :dizzy:

Have fun


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Drunkonjack said:


> for some odd reasonI thought this was in Mich. .......Close enough to travel to. The West coast is out of the question. Sorry for the confussion. As busy as we are with the Twins Mich. Would be out of the question as well.
> 
> Hopfully another time...........like when I retire ! :dizzy:
> 
> Have fun


LOL! No worries Kurt! I figured as much. Maybe when you retire :whoopie:

Scott


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Is anyone going to be at the GTG who knows how to use REW with a Behringer DSP1124P? I want to use a DSP1124P and EQ my 3 MFW-15's and I'm having trouble getting my head around the whole process.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have that Behringer. Kris Deering might be coming (haven't gotten a firm yes from him yet) and he may know how to do it ... Are you coming for sure?


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> I don't have that Behringer. Kris Deering might be coming (haven't gotten a firm yes from him yet) and he may know how to do it ... Are you coming for sure?


Thinking about it. My In-Laws are coming for a visit the week before and on the 29th they need to get to my Sister In-Laws house in Silverdale. I'll have to check MapQuest to see where everything is at.


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Now if Hugh has a drawing for an LS9 that would clinch it for sure "thumbsup:


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> I don't have that Behringer. Kris Deering might be coming (haven't gotten a firm yes from him yet) and he may know how to do it ... Are you coming for sure?


I could bring a DSP1124P and if someone has the skills they can demo using REW to EQ your duals.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

May be next year. 


rseynaev said:


> Now if Hugh has a drawing for an LS9 that would clinch it for sure "thumbsup:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> I could bring a DSP1124P and if someone has the skills they can demo using REW to EQ your duals.


That'd be really cool! I'd just need to install REW on the laptop first which is easy. I'd love to see it in action as I've never EQ'd my subs before ... I'll send you the details of the event, I'm pretty sure I've got your email.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

ShawnMC is going to bring his SMS-1 and we're going to calibrate up my MFW's so people can see one of these bad boys in action and what it can do for their setup :rock:


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> ShawnMC is going to bring his SMS-1 and we're going to calibrate up my MFW's so people can see one of these bad boys in action and what it can do for their setup :rock:


Cool. I would also like to see REW in action as well.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

About a week and a half away! Woo hoo!!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm gonna have a little special prize for everyone at the GTG, just wanted to let you know


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet! Is it a pony? 



skeeter99 said:


> I'm gonna have a little special prize for everyone at the GTG, just wanted to let you know


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Sweet! Is it a pony?


Dangit! I can't surprise anyone now! I'm gonna have to take them all back, my kids are going to be crushed.
:whoopie:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Leave one for Nhan.

I believe he's still collecting toys.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the now first set of Skeeter-Mini's will be on show. See *HERE* for details on these amazing speakers  LOL!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the now first set of Skeeter-Mini's will be on show. See *HERE* for details on these amazing speakers  LOL!


Interesting....very interesting.... 

Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TechFan said:


> Interesting....very interesting....
> 
> Randy


So are you coming?? I'd be interested in your thoughts since you own a pair of Mini's also ...


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> So are you coming?? I'd be interested in your thoughts since you own a pair of Mini's also ...


Right now, the answer is yes. It is still, unfortunately, subject to change. But I am trying really hard to make it happen!

Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TechFan said:


> Right now, the answer is yes. It is still, unfortunately, subject to change. But I am trying really hard to make it happen!
> 
> Randy


Sweet! I sent you the email with all the details right?


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Sweet! I sent you the email with all the details right?


Yessir...I am all set from that perspective. Fingers are crossed!

Randy


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on Randy you know you can do it


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought I was going to need to be up there that day to drop off my In-Laws nearby but it looks like they are going up a day earlier now by train. 

Anyone experienced using REW going to be attending? I picked up a Behringer DSP1124P and would like to learn how to use it with REW to properly to EQ my MFW-15s. 

Anyone from Portland area want to carpool?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> I thought I was going to need to be up there that day to drop off my In-Laws nearby but it looks like they are going up a day earlier now by train.
> 
> Anyone experienced using REW going to be attending? I picked up a Behringer DSP1124P and would like to learn how to use it with REW to properly to EQ my MFW-15s.
> 
> Anyone from Portland area want to carpool?


cburbs might be coming up, check with him for carpooling.

As far as the Behringer goes, Kris Deering will be there, I'm guessing he knows how to use it ...

Scott


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Looking forward to lots of pictures. Just to far away for me from the East Coast.:sigh:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

HAL said:


> Looking forward to lots of pictures. Just to far away for me from the East Coast.:sigh:


I've got a new-ish camera so hopefully I can snap _a few_ pictures  Although with as shiny as that Melody stuff is it might e kinda hard :rock:


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> cburbs might be coming up, check with him for carpooling.
> 
> As far as the Behringer goes, Kris Deering will be there, I'm guessing he knows how to use it ...
> 
> Scott


I sent a few PMs to some of the local guys to see if there is interest in a carpool.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Come on Randy you know you can do it


I'm working on it...still looking like a strong possibility. How else am I going to see my buddy that lives within 3 miles of my house but to go to Seattle?



Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updated list. Its gonna be a fun, and full, house!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

TechFan said:


> I'm working on it...still looking like a strong possibility. How else am I going to see my buddy that lives within 3 miles of my house but to go to Seattle?
> 
> 
> 
> Randy


I didn't think there was another way to meet up with you


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Nhan & Randy,

Do I need to book my own room now?


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent.


skeeter99 said:


> Updated list. Its gonna be a fun, and full, house!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Excellent.


Yes, very excellent. LOTS of people coming for fun and amazing gear. It should really be a blast for everyone attending. Its gonna be a great group of people.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Nhan & Randy,
> 
> Do I need to book my own room now?


:no:
:doh2:
:duh:
:huge:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Man, I wish I wasn't so far away. This is shaping up to be an EPIC gtg!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

woofersus said:


> Man, I wish I wasn't so far away. This is shaping up to be an EPIC gtg!


Its gonna be pretty killer but, come on, what else do you expect from The Skeeter?? LOL!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got a 650lb pallet out for delivery


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

UGH its still not here yet! My wife's at home waiting for it so she can take pics for me and its still not there! ARGH!!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> My wife's at home waiting for it so she can take pics


So it runs in the family, eh? 

I'm going to give you a call here shortly, sir.... :rock:

Randy


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

So, will we see you manana?


TechFan said:


> So it runs in the family, eh?
> 
> I'm going to give you a call here shortly, sir.... :rock:
> 
> Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> So, will we see you manana?


I'm trying to get him to come out for beers with us


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wife just called, the pallet has arrived. I probably won't be able to post pics till I get home but we should be good soon! WOO HOO! Let Christmas #2 begin


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sneak peak:










Pallet-oh-fun arrived safely. Two boxes had punctures but everything was 100% inside. Now for the fun part, setup!! WOO HOO!


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

This makes me happy! Wish I could be there!!!!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> I'm trying to get him to come out for beers with us


Gentlemen, I am now solidly in. Flying out in the a.m., arriving SEA a little after noon. Staying at the same location as Hugh and Nhan. And totally looking forward to another stellar GTG!!!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:

Randy


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TechFan said:


> Gentlemen, I am now solidly in. Flying out in the a.m., arriving SEA a little after noon. Staying at the same location as Hugh and Nhan. And totally looking forward to another stellar GTG!!!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> Randy


Woo Hoo! Its gonna be a fun weekend!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

YOU Sir, made MY Day!

I'll be landing right after 1PM so if you can hang around a little then we'll go wait for SH at the same time. 


TechFan said:


> Gentlemen, I am now solidly in. Flying out in the a.m., arriving SEA a little after noon. Staying at the same location as Hugh and Nhan. And totally looking forward to another stellar GTG!!!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> Randy


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought YOU supposed to be the picture policeman?  


skeeter99 said:


> Woo Hoo! Its gonna be a fun weekend!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hugh said:


> YOU Sir, made MY Day!
> 
> I'll be landing right after 1PM so if you can hang around a little then we'll go wait for SH at the same time.


Hmmmm...I might hurry up to the hotel to make sure I get the best room!!!!!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> I thought YOU supposed to be the picture policeman?


I already posted one pic of the pallet :neener 1:

I'm unpacking everything now and I've been REALLY good, I haven't even turned anything on yet :crying:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok you twisted my arm, here's a few teaser pics of the basement. I broke down and did have a quick cursory listen ... not gonna say a word though  And NO these are not final positions, except the center. They're merely just there so they aren't in the boxes anymore.




























Don't ask for comments on them because I'm not gonna give any till AFTER the event! Muahaha!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I got the living room set up last night too. No pics though ... have to wait till the event time  Let me tell you, that AN300B is HEAVY! Seriously, I thought it was going to break my stand! Beautiful gear though, well done Hugh!!


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

According to my records, the AN300B and AN211 both tip the scales at about 88lbs. :rock: Those two are verging on two-man-lift territory!

Looks like it will be awesome tomorrow. Have fun everybody!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

woofersus said:


> According to my records, the AN300B and AN211 both tip the scales at about 88lbs. :rock: Those two are verging on two-man-lift territory!
> 
> Looks like it will be awesome tomorrow. Have fun everybody!


Ok, well I was close. I guessed 80lbs for it ... I had my wife help me with the box but I man-heaved it VERY carefully onto the stand myself. That's right, I'm burly :rock: LOL!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Randy & I are here waiting for Nhan to land then we'll head to the hotel.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Randy & I are here waiting for Nhan to land then we'll head to the hotel.


Nice! I'm gonna take off from work around 2:30 I think. See ya in a few hours!


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Going to have to add this to my list of things I should have done. :hissyfit:


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Have fun guy's! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Going to have to add this to my list of things I should have done. :hissyfit:


:goodpost::whs:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

This is going to be fun! I'm making cables right now and Hugh, Nhan and Randy are on their way. The dream team cometh!!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just filled my belly with WAY to much mexican food! Good times with good friends  Time for sleepy till early rising to finish everything off before everyone arrives. See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

eeping:


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Just filled my belly with *WAY to much Mexican food!* Good times with good friends  Time for sleepy till early rising to finish everything off before everyone arrives. See you all tomorrow!!


Hopefully not akin to the "Blazing Saddles" campfire scene.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I'm not even there and I'm getting excited. :woo:

Believe me, if you guys were within a days drive I'd be there. Just can't afford to fly out for the weekend.

I fully expect a live blog and video testimonials. Maybe some interactive features too. oke:


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Just getting ready to head out. :whoopie:

Coming up solo  so I guess I'm the Rep from the Portland area.


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

HAL said:


> eeping:


Ditto! :hide:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TooManyToys said:


> Hopefully not akin to the "Blazing Saddles" campfire scene.


LOL! DEFINITELY not! One of my favorite mexican restaurants, excellent Pico de Gallo  It was even up to the Texan Randy's approval!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

woofersus said:


> I'm not even there and I'm getting excited. :woo:
> 
> Believe me, if you guys were within a days drive I'd be there. Just can't afford to fly out for the weekend.
> 
> I fully expect a live blog and video testimonials. Maybe some interactive features too. oke:


Well there'll be lots of pics that's for sure! Nhan was snapping like crazy with my camera last night "thumbsup:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> Just getting ready to head out. :whoopie:
> 
> Coming up solo  so I guess I'm the Rep from the Portland area.


Awesome, see you in a few hours!!


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

:hide:eeping::no pics:


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

It's been a great day of listening to music and movies. Thanks to Scott and Lisa for planning this event and allowing us into their lovely home. It's also been great to have met somr folks from the forums. Now back to more listening!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just got home from having dinner at my parents. They hosted my family along with Hugh, Nhan and Randy for some great spaghetti and we had some great wine too  I will post more tomorrow when I have time after cleaning. We got LOTS of pics and I think it went really well. Here are a couple pics that Will posted over on Audiokarma:









































































No pics of the basement HT yet. I had the subs running pretty hot as I didn't have time to level match everything very well before everyone arrived. One thing that was very cool to see was my bass response of the subs in my HT. It was almost perfectly flat from 120hz all the way down to 15hz. ShawnMC brought his SMS-1 and we got to really see what was going on. We didn't apply any EQ as there was no need  SWEET! I'll post a pic I took of the response when I get it all loaded up.

Overall, great day and great people. Thank you everyone for coming!!

Scott


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Well,

Nhan and I are at the hotel business center trying to print our boarding passess.

Once again, thanks go to Scott & Lisa for opening their beautiful home to us.

It's a great experience and I personally enjoyed meeting new friends.

Thanks again Mr. AH and you can beam me up anytime!


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks again to you, Scott, and your family. Dinner was great! And so was the wine, and I'm not a wine person. It takes a lot for me to have more than one glass! Thanks go will for all those great pictures. I'm not sure how some of the pictures I room will turn out. Ice been neglecting the photography hobby for a while now, and I've forgotten how to take shots and manage different settings. 

You're more than welcome to visit me in Dallas when we attend LSAF (Lone Star Audio Fest in April.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Thanks again to you, Scott, and your family. Dinner was great! And so was the wine, and I'm not a wine person. It takes a lot for me to have more than one glass! Thanks go will for all those great pictures. I'm not sure how some of the pictures I room will turn out. Ice been neglecting the photography hobby for a while now, and I've forgotten how to take shots and manage different settings.
> 
> You're more than welcome to visit me in Dallas when we attend LSAF (Lone Star Audio Fest in April.


Thanks Nhan! I haven't loaded the pics yet so I don't know how they turned out but if I don't post any I think that'll tell you :neener 1: LOL! The wine was good, I really liked it. We brought it home, I think I'm gonna go have a glass now come to think of it "thumbsup:

On a related note, I did load the pic of my subs frequency response in my room:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Well,
> 
> Nhan and I are at the hotel business center trying to print our boarding passess.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sending your beautiful gear Hugh! I've got the tubes all lit up nice and pretty right now  They sure are fantastic sounding amps, my Mini's really like them "thumbsup:

Have a great flight back, we'll talk soon.

Scott


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Good morning Scott,

Thanks again for everything.

We got lots of opportunities here in The NW.

We'll talk real soon.


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Scott - thanks again for organizing this and hosting! :clapper:

It was great to finally meet Hugh and Nhan and a lot of the others. Lots of great speakers and electronics. It was cool to see an Oppo BDP-95 out in the wild. I really enjoyed listening to the new Trinitys. I'm thinking really hard right now about getting that center.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> Scott - thanks again for organizing this and hosting! :clapper:
> 
> It was great to finally meet Hugh and Nhan and a lot of the others. Lots of great speakers and electronics. It was cool to see an Oppo BDP-95 out in the wild. I really enjoyed listening to the new Trinitys. I'm thinking really hard right now about getting that center.


Don't think, just take the plunge!

It was good to see you again too! Wel have to make sure another 4 years doesn't pass this time  Let me know if you need Hugh's info and I can get it for you. 

I'll have my future brother in law Jeff get a hold of you for the grill. He should be bringing it by later today.

Scott


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Scott - 
I just want to add my thanks to everyone else's...it was great to see you again and I thing the GTG was a great success! Thank Lisa again for the great munchies and both your and Lisa's folks for the great dinner and even better conversation! It was also great to see folks from the prior NW GTG as well as meet new friends. I was a little tired heading into the weekend and was wondering if I should even make the trip...I can now say beyond any doubt that I made the right choice! 
Thanks to Hugh for everything, as well. The gear was top notch and it was great to spend time with you and Nhan again. I guess I will be seeing you in my part of the world for LSAF before too long. 

Randy


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr. Randy Sir,

It's naturally great to see you again.
It's been a long time so thanks for coming.

You'll see me in TX soon.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Btw, Mr. AH,

Where is my trusting picture police chief?


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> Don't think, just take the plunge!
> 
> It was good to see you again too! Wel have to make sure another 4 years doesn't pass this time  Let me know if you need Hugh's info and I can get it for you.
> 
> ...


Your right - I should just do it. Hugh - one PB Trinity Center please.

Tell Jeff thanks on the grill!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Randy,

Your wish is my command.

I'll get your info from Scott once I'm home.

Thanks,


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TechFan said:


> Hey Scott -
> I just want to add my thanks to everyone else's...it was great to see you again and I thing the GTG was a great success! Thank Lisa again for the great munchies and both your and Lisa's folks for the great dinner and even better conversation! It was also great to see folks from the prior NW GTG as well as meet new friends. I was a little tired heading into the weekend and was wondering if I should even make the trip...I can now say beyond any doubt that I made the right choice!
> Thanks to Hugh for everything, as well. The gear was top notch and it was great to spend time with you and Nhan again. I guess I will be seeing you in my part of the world for LSAF before too long.
> 
> Randy


Randy,

Definitely glad you made the trip. It wouldn't have been the same without you!! I think it went off pretty well and I really think it generated some good interest and buzz. Hopefully it can really help propel the company up up and away :clapper:

I'll pass on the words to Lisa. Maybe I can even get her to get an account here and post for herself :SSH: AudioHottie2 

Scott


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Btw, Mr. AH,
> 
> Where is my trusting picture police chief?


Coming! Been trying to get everything cleaned and I had to snap more pics this morning


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Hugh said:


> Randy,
> 
> Your wish is my command.
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

BTW I made CD's for everyone who attended but I don't think everyone got theirs. If you didn't get one and you came let me know and I'll get it to you. 

Thanks again all!!

Scott


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Coming! Been trying to get everything cleaned and I had to snap more pics this morning


You're probably thing to delete all my blurry pictures 

Stupid me left my GPS in the rental car. Luckily, they found it and will ship it to me. I tried calling back 5 minutes later to see if they would give it to the shuttle driver to drop it off at the airport for me, but no answer so I left a vm. Called back a couple of times after that, but it went straight to vm  oh well, I just hope it gets to me ok


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> You're probably thing to delete all my blurry pictures
> 
> Stupid me left my GPS in the rental car. Luckily, they found it and will ship it to me. I tried calling back 5 minutes later to see if they would give it to the shuttle driver to drop it off at the airport for me, but no answer so I left a vm. Called back a couple of times after that, but it went straight to vm  oh well, I just hope it gets to me ok


I haven't had a chance to look at the ones you took yet. We're still cleaning up! I just wanted to make sure I at least took _some_ pics myself


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> You'll see me in TX soon.


Oh really????


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> We're still cleaning up!


It seems they made quite a mess .


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Just landed in Ontario.

SH,
You did what? 

Mr. AH,
Still cleaning up?
I thought we left your house spotless last night before we headed out for dinner?
What did you 2 do afterward?  

SA,
Yeah, LSAF Baby!!!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> SA,
> Yeah, LSAF Baby!!!


Outstanding. Will you be coming early to host a speaker demo at my place?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Mr. AH,
> Still cleaning up?
> I thought we left your house spotless last night before we headed out for dinner?
> What did you 2 do afterward?


Not so much ... LOL! There was still lots of dishes to do. We had family back to our place afterward and didn't get to bed till after 2:00 am. LATE nights all weekend long but definitely fun. I have the pics loaded on my other computer, just need to get them resized and uploaded to Photobucket then I'll post them :whoopie:


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Just landed in Ontario.
> 
> SH,
> You did what?


Yep...a bonehead move 
I thought you were supposed to remind me to take it with me


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> I haven't had a chance to look at the ones you took yet. We're still cleaning up! I just wanted to make sure I at least took _some_ pics myself


Wish you would have said something about the dishes. I would have put Randy and Hugh to work


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Wish you would have said something about the dishes. I would have put Randy and Hugh to work


It's all good, we've got everything all cleaned up and sitting happy now


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm missing some pics, can't find on my computer where I put them. I'll post them when I find them 































































































































I've been listening to the Trinity today on my HK-254 and Rotel CD player, man is that a let down compared to the Onix XCD-50 and Melody AN300B (the silver one)! They really make a huge difference in the total presentation!! I need to find a way to have yet another system in my little house ... LOL!


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I just landed. Great pictures, Scott!


----------



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

Wish I was there . I miss my old Audio/HT Friends.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Good morning,

Beautiful pictures Scott.

To finish a wonderful weekend, I got to see Gladys Knight performed live yesterday evening at a local event which is only 5 minutes walk from my home. 

What a weekend. :applause:

Thanks again Scott for all your hard work to make the GTG as good as it can get."thumbsup:


----------



## se-riously (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

Those photos, and others that you mentioned Scott, remind me of speakers I used to own. :R All of them, except the Trinity's. I believe that the AN300B will be coming to SF pretty soon, so I may just have to take a listen while it's here.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

The AN300B is really something. I think you'll like it 

That's right you used to have Mini's didn't you? I know you've had the X's too ... In PR?


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

Bryant,

Oh yeah?

Who told you it's coming to SF? 

I'll have to have a talk with that guy. 
It supposed to be a secret. Just kidding!

Would love to meet up with you in a few weeks then.

Morning to you Sir.


se-riously said:


> Those photos, and others that you mentioned Scott, remind me of speakers I used to own. :R All of them, except the Trinity's. I believe that the AN300B will be coming to SF pretty soon, so I may just have to take a listen while it's here.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I figured now would be a better time than later as I still have the overall character of the gear still fairly fresh in my mind. I don't have the best aural memory so I apologize in advance if I miss something. Please bear in mind these are merely "my" thoughts and I am FAR from an audiophile or reviewer 

*Melody AN300B*
This amp is HEAVY! Seriously, I think it weighs 88lbs if I remember the specs right. It looks absolutely stunning with the glossy wood sides and satin silver. It really looks gorgeous. 

Sound-wise, I don't think I've ever heard a smoother amp. The overall tonal character I would describe as buttery. Ok, maybe I am an audiophile b/c that seems like an audiophile word  LOL! Seriously, though, the sound is overall very smooth. It doesn't appear to add or subtract to the music, it just gets out of the way and lets the music come forth. I hooked this up to my Mini's and I know the sound of my Mini's VERY well having listened to them through lots of different sources. My Mini's have never sounded as good as they did with the Melody. The bass response was clearly defined without being bloated. I've heard that tube amps are supposed to be more laid back in character than SS amps (on the whole, obviously lots of exceptions) but I didn't find this to be the case. I found that details on the top end that I had never hear before were now clearly there. I don't have specific examples but noticed it on virtually every track I played.











*Melody MK88:*
The general statements about the AN300B apply to the MK88 but just not to quite the same degree. The biggest overall difference I heard between the two was that the MK88 was more of an in your face sound. It was more rock than jazz if that makes sense. This is definitely not a bad thing. Think of the AN300B as sitting down in a dark room sipping on Grand Marnier whereas the MK88 is black lights with a Red Bull/Vodka. Both great venues and drinks but a different presentation. I REALLY liked the MK88 and thought that for my general listening tastes that this would be a better amp for _*me*_. 











*ACA Trinity:*
The suckers are big too! I don't think Hugh does anything little ... I've seen all the pictures of these things but didn't realize how big they were until I unboxed them and got them on their stands. They really are deep! It's not a bad thing at all, just an observation. I personally like the imposing size. Of course, I have Mini's and an X-Voce and I think they're a bit on the small side  Fit and finish is classic Sound Art China (whose building the cabinets for ACA): Beautiful veneer, perfect seams, sturdy, overall very top quality. You'd have to spend A LOT more to get better cabinets.

Onto the sound (what matters). These have an extremely different tonal character than my Mini's. Go figure, they remind me a lot of the Onix REF3's  I will let Hugh give the background of these but basically they were originally designed as a center channel to match with the REF3's, minus the ERT supertweeter. They use the same 7" Atohm drivers and Vifa XT tweet as the REF3's. I haven't heard these with the REF3's yet but I think they would make a much better center than the old REF100 that was the standard center for the REF series. 

The Vifa tweeter has much more sparkle and resolution than the top end of my Mini's. At first it appeared to me too bright but after enough listening I realized they weren't too bright but were bringing forth details that were pushed down to almost inaudibility with my Mini's. The bass on the Trinity wasn't as deep as the Mini's (40hz for Trinity vs 27hz for the Mini's) but was much more clearly defined. I've found the Mini's bass to be good at low levels but tends to get too boomy at higher levels. This did not come out with the Trinity as they were much more controlled through the entire operating range than my Mini's. Bass was hard hitting and detailed without getting bloated. I really liked the resolution these presented. 

For HT, I have to say my room has never sounded so good. Everyone commented that my room is overly bright as I have no room treatments. With my Bostons that are usually in that room it doesn't appear to me to be much of a problem With the greater resolution of the Trinity, the room did seem to be too bright in certain scenes. Since these were designed originally as a center its critical to know how they do in that application. Verdict: LIGHT YEARS AHEAD OF THE OLD REF100! I used to have the REF100. I liked it as it had great vocal detail. Virtually everything else was very "boxy" in its presentation. It always sounded like the dialog/effects/etc was coming from a box rather than coming from the screen. The Trinity CS does not suffer from this. My eyes were constantly locked to the screen and the sound seemed to naturally come from the center of the screen, not from below the screen as its set up in my room. I have to say, the full setup was incredibly coherent. Panning was completely seamless and they simply presented a wall of sound. I sat mostly off center and it did not appear to me that off axis intelligibility suffered at all. I don't think my room has ever sounded as good as it does right now. I really don't want to send these speakers back!!


----------



## se-riously (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



skeeter99 said:


> The AN300B is really something. I think you'll like it
> 
> That's right you used to have Mini's didn't you? I know you've had the X's too ... In PR?


For the entire X series line, yes in PB, PR, SB, MRS, and PRS in a variety of classic, classic Ninja, Encore, Encore Ninja, and No Rez.

Hugh - Let me know when you're in town.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



se-riously said:


> For the entire X series line, yes in PB, PR, SB, MRS, and PRS in a variety of classic, classic Ninja, Encore, Encore Ninja, and No Rez.


I'll never sell my PR X-LS'! They do too much too well and are far too pretty to sell. Couldn't replace them for anything even close in value/quality.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

Thanks for reposting this at HTS, Scott. I got through listening to your GTG CD on my system, but the current SS amp is not nearly as smooth as the Melody stuff  I was hoping to get my PM845s in this week before my SB party, but with the horrible weather we are having, I won't hold my breath. That's right...the folks from Pittsburgh and Greenbay are probably missing the warmer weather at home  Roads are frozen here, and my rear-wheel-drive is not easy to drive. I get better traction driving in reverse


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



skeeter99 said:


> I'll never sell my PR X-LS'! They do too much too well and are far too pretty to sell. Couldn't replace them for anything even close in value/quality.


Yea, I couldn't let my Ferrari Red ones go either. I'll have to email Danny to see where I can get the original x-overs that he and Brad Judy and one or two others (I think HAL was one) frankenstein'd at the last minute in CO. No other versions I've heard sounded anywhere as good


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



PhenomeNhan said:


> Thanks for reposting this at HTS, Scott. I got through listening to your GTG CD on my system, but the current SS amp is not nearly as smooth as the Melody stuff  I was hoping to get my PM845s in this week before my SB party, but with the horrible weather we are having, I won't hold my breath. That's right...the folks from Pittsburgh and Greenbay are probably missing the warmer weather at home  Roads are frozen here, and my rear-wheel-drive is not easy to drive. I get better traction driving in reverse


Cool! I've listened to your CD a number of times as well  Good stuff! The Melody stuff really does sound sweet. I'm gonna get the MK88 back out this weekend and hook it up. I wanna see what it does with my Mini's in Open Baffle config. I have a feeling it'll be magic


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



PhenomeNhan said:


> Yea, I couldn't let my Ferrari Red ones go either. I'll have to email Danny to see where I can get the original x-overs that he and Brad Judy and one or two others (I think HAL was one) frankenstein'd at the last minute in CO. No other versions I've heard sounded anywhere as good


Ah didn't know you had the Ferrari Red ones ... Nice! I never heard those crossovers so I wonder how they sound in comparison to the newer crossover I have with the Encore tweets ... :scratch:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr. AH,

Whatever happened to all the faces I saw at the GTG.  

Unless I'm getting much older than I am, I'm pretty sure we had a full house. 

Yes, I know you're under the weather and so I took advantage of the opportunity. :boxer::flex::rofl:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

Sorry SH, it's not going to happen.

The truck is still stuck somewhere in W. TX. 

Now, come to think about it, if you could drive your car in reverse for about 24hrs westward, you just might be able to catch your package prior to Sunday. 


PhenomeNhan said:


> Thanks for reposting this at HTS, Scott. I got through listening to your GTG CD on my system, but the current SS amp is not nearly as smooth as the Melody stuff  *I was hoping to get my PM845s in this week before my SB party, but with the horrible weather we are having, I won't hold my breath*. That's right...the folks from Pittsburgh and Greenbay are probably missing the warmer weather at home  Roads are frozen here, and my rear-wheel-drive is not easy to drive. I get better traction driving in reverse


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

HughACA said:


> Mr. AH,
> 
> Whatever happened to all the faces I saw at the GTG.
> 
> ...


I don't know! I've gotta dig through my pics. I'll find them, just may take me a day or two. I know, its been more than a day or two and we DEFINITELY had a full house!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh. 

Are you sure you don't want to move to Hollywood? 


skeeter99 said:


> I don't know! I've gotta dig through my pics. I'll find them, just may take me a day or two. I know, its been more than a day or two and we DEFINITELY had a full house!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

HughACA said:


> Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to move to Hollywood?


Hollywood, nope. But work _may_ be transferring me to the bay area this year ... We'll see in the next few months how things progress. :T


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I like that.

Transferred temporarily?



skeeter99 said:


> Hollywood, nope. But work _may_ be transferring me to the bay area this year ... We'll see in the next few months how things progress. :T


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

HughACA said:


> I like that.
> 
> Transferred temporarily?


Not really, most likely a pretty permanent move until I get promoted again, then we'll see which state we go to. Could be in a state of flux for quite a while to come. :R


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

SF is warmer than Monroe.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

HughACA said:


> SF is warmer than Monroe.


I don't know about that ... :rofl:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, at least you'd be closer to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

Nice pics.........was there food there ? wish I could have made it but I have troubles even leaving the house let alone travleing 10,000 miles.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

Of course there were food. 

You can't enjoy good music unless you have excellent food.

I can't say thanks enough to Scott & Lisa for all the works they'd done.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*

By the way, Happy Lunar New Year to all of us.

May the new year bring us health, peace, and more gtgs.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



HughACA said:


> Of course there were food.
> 
> You can't enjoy good music unless you have excellent food.
> 
> I can't say thanks enough to Scott & Lisa for all the works they'd done.


Yeah, the food was pretty good I think. We _just_ finished off most of it. We still have some pop left though!

We had a great time Hugh, thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



PhenomeNhan said:


> Thanks for reposting this at HTS, Scott. I got through listening to your GTG CD on my system, but the current SS amp is not nearly as smooth as the Melody stuff  I was hoping to get my PM845s in this week before my SB party, but with the horrible weather we are having, I won't hold my breath. That's right...the folks from Pittsburgh and Greenbay are probably missing the warmer weather at home  Roads are frozen here, and my rear-wheel-drive is not easy to drive. I get better traction driving in reverse


Don't worry, it's plenty cold and icy here in the midwest. (forcast calls for numbers that begin with a minus sign next week. :hissyfit

You need to go to Lowes or Home Depot or something like that and buy a couple of 50lb bags of sand. If you can't find that, buy a couple big bags of potting soil to use next spring. Put them in your trunk. It helps a lot. I used to do that when I drove a Thunderbird in these Ohio winters years ago. (until I added a couple of amps and a box with a pair of 12" subs - then that served as my extra weight in the trunk)


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



PhenomeNhan said:


> Yea, I couldn't let my Ferrari Red ones go either. I'll have to email Danny to see where I can get the original x-overs that he and Brad Judy and one or two others (I think HAL was one) frankenstein'd at the last minute in CO. No other versions I've heard sounded anywhere as good


Brad Judy...I think that is the person that built the amp switcher I was talking about while we were in Seattle. That had been bugging me...thanks for the prompt!

Randy


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



woofersus said:


> I used to do that when I drove a Thunderbird in these Ohio winters years ago. (until I added a couple of amps and a box with a pair of 12" subs - then that served as my extra weight in the trunk)


I did this to my Toyota Supra when I was a kid, it works! Close to 50/50 balance didn't hurt, either. It really did help me get around in the midwest snowstorms. A good compromise to the loss of summertime handling and the alternator drain sucking down the gas. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



tesseract67 said:


> I did this to my Toyota Supra when I was a kid, it works! Close to 50/50 balance didn't hurt, either. It really did help me get around in the midwest snowstorms. A good compromise to the loss of summertime handling and the alternator drain sucking down the gas. :dumbcrazy:


My T-Bird was pretty front-heavy, so aside from the overall weight gain it actually handled better with the extra weight. And gas mileage didn't matter quite as much in 1999...


On a more thread-topic related note - Hey Scott, would you mind terribly if I use a couple of your pictures?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



woofersus said:


> On a more thread-topic related note - Hey Scott, would you mind terribly if I use a couple of your pictures?


Go right ahead, which ones? Some of them I didn't take so I don't have the ful-res versions. One of the other guys, Will, took some of them.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



skeeter99 said:


> Go right ahead, which ones? Some of them I didn't take so I don't have the ful-res versions. One of the other guys, Will, took some of them.


Thanks! I want the first two from page 20 for sure, and probably the close-up of the AN300B that you're using for your signature.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys need to pay me royalty for any of those pictures you're going to use.

For every picture used, I want a glass of my special Capp-Cab concoction as I had illustrated elsewhere previously.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

HughACA said:


> You guys need to pay me royalty for any of those pictures you're going to use.
> 
> For every picture used, I want a glass of my special Capp-Cab concoction as I had illustrated elsewhere previously.



Ok, I guess I'll start making some for you, but it might be pretty old and nasty by the time I give it to you in July. And don't be surprised if I use Maxwell House and wine from a box. :neener:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



woofersus said:


> Thanks! I want the first two from page 20 for sure, and probably the close-up of the AN300B that you're using for your signature.


Shoot me your email addy and I'll send them to you in full res


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Aca nw gtg 2011*



skeeter99 said:


> Shoot me your email addy and I'll send them to you in full res


PM'd. Thanks!


----------



## Beatcoaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Scott brought over the Melody MK88 to my house last night and we listened to the GTG demo disc played off the Oppo 83, and I have never heard my LS-6's sound so good. If only that $1395 pre-ces promo price would hold out for a few more months, I would be saving up and buying one. I was truly blown away by the transperancy, imaging, bass control, and vocals that the amp had with 16 woofers moving - this is called an entry level Melody tube product? wow... The dial on the volume knob was not even horizontal and it was getting loud fast - boy tube wattage sure differs from SS!! Going back to my Integra DTC 9.8/Emotiva XPA-2 combo was pretty eye opening. Thanks to Scott for that 2 hour treat as I am now addicted to tubes.:devil:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike, it was a blast! Thank Hugh for letting me hold on to the gear for an extra week, or two, or three  That MK88 really does rock, I couldn't believe how well it handled those big 6's of yours. Really impressive! We should have got some beauty shots of the setup!!

Since listening to this amp, I'm hooked on Tubes now too. Just gotta find a way to make them work in my system 

Scott


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you guys liked it so much!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Mike,

I'm glad to hear you like our MK88.

Now you know why once people got their tubes up and running, most of them wouldn't go back to SS. 

Start saving your money then talk to me when you're ready.

May be Scott can take care of you, I hope, when that time comes.


Beatcoaster said:


> Scott brought over the Melody MK88 to my house last night and we listened to the GTG demo disc played off the Oppo 83, and I have never heard my LS-6's sound so good. If only that $1395 pre-ces promo price would hold out for a few more months, I would be saving up and buying one. I was truly blown away by the transperancy, imaging, bass control, and vocals that the amp had with 16 woofers moving - this is called an entry level Melody tube product? wow... The dial on the volume knob was not even horizontal and it was getting loud fast - boy tube wattage sure differs from SS!! Going back to my Integra DTC 9.8/Emotiva XPA-2 combo was pretty eye opening. Thanks to Scott for that 2 hour treat as I am now addicted to tubes.:devil:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Scott,

Just say the word.

Next time, I'll bring the big kahunas (PB101 & PM845) then you guys will keep your mouth opened for a long while. 


skeeter99 said:


> Mike, it was a blast! Thank Hugh for letting me hold on to the gear for an extra week, or two, or three  That MK88 really does rock, I couldn't believe how well it handled those big 6's of yours. Really impressive! We should have got some beauty shots of the setup!!
> 
> Since listening to this amp, I'm hooked on Tubes now too. Just gotta find a way to make them work in my system
> 
> Scott


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

HughACA said:


> Scott,
> 
> Just say the word.
> 
> Next time, I'll bring the big kahunas (PB101 & PM845) then you guys will keep your mouth opened for a long while.


Can't wait for next year! If this proves to be good for you guys maybe we can make it an annual event  I'll make sure I have acoustic panels by then. Mike and I were just talking last night about having a party and builing a bunch of them. Maybe some coffee bag covered ones, more artistic  I also need to make some movable ones to cover the window as well as create more of a sound barrier going to the dining room. Then people will get a much better feel for the gear.

MK88 I need to find a way to get one of these. Or Mono's. You have and KT88 mono's? Mono's would work better in my system. Then just need to get a better prepro and a better ... lol!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Annual event is cool.

We'll need to do it when it's a little drier so I can spend a few extra days exploring the area. 

I decided not to bring in any monos except the 845 models.


skeeter99 said:


> Can't wait for next year! If this proves to be good for you guys maybe we can make it an annual event  I'll make sure I have acoustic panels by then. Mike and I were just talking last night about having a party and builing a bunch of them. Maybe some coffee bag covered ones, more artistic  I also need to make some movable ones to cover the window as well as create more of a sound barrier going to the dining room. Then people will get a much better feel for the gear.
> 
> MK88 I need to find a way to get one of these. Or Mono's. You have and KT88 mono's? Mono's would work better in my system. Then just need to get a better prepro and a better ... lol!


----------



## Beatcoaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Hugh, sounds good and yes, you are absolutely right about once you tube you don't go back! I'll start counting my pennies 



HughACA said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm glad to hear you like our MK88.
> 
> ...


----------

